# Antetokounmpo vows to be more aggressive in Game 3



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> St. Francis — Giannis Antetokounmpo said he's never had a good game against the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> The 20-year-old Milwaukee Bucks forward is determined to change that in Game 3 as the Bucks and Bulls meet in the Eastern Conference playoffs at 7 p.m. Thursday night at the BMO Harris Bradley Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/antetokounmpo-vows-to-be-more-aggressive-in-game-3-b99486470z1-301021241.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He was very aggressive in Game 1. Not sure it's going to make that big of a difference.


----------

